# Deer antler- please read



## awhites1 (Jan 20, 2011)

W.T.H?!?!
seriously has anyone ever heard of this? deer antler is natural IGF-1?


Latest PED gives sports deer-in-headlights look - NFL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Rockstarz (Jan 20, 2011)

Interesting post. Just so happens I was doing a little research reading online earlier about the same thing. I believe it's made from the "velvet" of New Zealand deer antlers. It's the "velvet" part that is dried, ground and put in capsules. Don't know if they have an injectable form yet (if it's even possible)? Curious as well.... Does it have any real benefit?


----------



## TampaSRT (Jan 20, 2011)

I have heard of this recently, but have not looked far into it. Interesting though.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, that's crazy. There are plenty of deer antlers around here.


----------



## bmlax222 (Jan 20, 2011)

crazy


----------



## goodgodimugly (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't think this is legit. If it really increase HGH by a good amount, don't you think big brother would ban this shit?


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 21, 2011)

goodgodimugly said:


> I don't think this is legit. If it really increase HGH by a good amount, don't you think big brother would ban this shit?



it doesn't increase GH levels, it mentioned it was similar to HGH but thats really not a good comparison as it goes on to state that it is basiclly IGF-1


----------



## goodgodimugly (Jan 21, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> it doesn't increase GH levels, it mentioned it was similar to HGH but thats really not a good comparison as it goes on to state that it is basiclly IGF-1


whoops...


----------



## Rodja (Jan 21, 2011)

It's been around a long time and hasn't really caught on for a reason.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 21, 2011)

Rodja said:


> It's been around a long time and hasn't really caught on for a reason.



I use this logic to decide whether I want to try a supplement or not.  
So I haven't tried that many supplements


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 21, 2011)

^LOL

Damn I'm gunna go on a early season deer kill and stock up on velvet.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2011)

Dear Antler has been used as a natural HGH stimulator in supplements for years, I don't think this is anything new.




> *Spray gives sports deer-in-headlights look*
> _Dan Wetzel_
> 
> Deer antlers? Yes, deer antlers.
> ...


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 21, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> I use this logic to decide whether I want to try a supplement or not.
> So I haven't tried that many supplements



lol that logic makes a lot of sense


----------



## 2B1 (Jan 21, 2011)

The way it is marketed in the anti-aging community leads one to believe it is a quack medicine product.  It has a multitude of growth factors and other beneficial properties, however I question its efficacy in the human body.  Its benefits are most likely marginal at best.  The Chinese have been using it for centuries.  If it was all that and a bag of potato chips, it would have received more attention and scrutiny by now.


----------



## mistermuscles (Feb 1, 2013)

*you don't have to pay $68 a bottle*

You don't have to pay $68 bucks a bottle. I get mine off Amazon a lot cheaper than that. It's only $29.95 for a 2oz spray bottle FYI

[h=1]Deer Antler Velvet Spray, Highest Quality, for Joint and Muscle Pain Relief, 2 oz bottle[/h]
Amazon.com: Deer Antler Velvet Spray, Highest Quality, for Joint and Muscle Pain Relief, 2 oz bottle: Health & Personal Care


----------



## gamma (Feb 4, 2013)

Is this the same stuff Ray Lewis allegedly used  ?


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 4, 2013)

gamma said:


> Is this the same stuff Ray Lewis allegedly used  ?



It is.
Apparently even placebos are banned in the NFL.


----------



## gamma (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know the whole story but I am guessing since he played in the super bowl it was over ruled .


----------



## R1balla (Feb 6, 2013)

its been around for a while but for some reason people are just now using it (in sports)


----------



## kevinrex86 (Feb 11, 2013)

I did a bottle of the spray. Got it from Vitamin World in 2011. Took it as directed, no noticeable difference. I say WTH why not give it a try if your past 30


----------

